# Beneficial exercises you hate



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 28, 2019)

For me the Bulgarian split squat is one I hate to do. probably because I’m not the most balanced on my right leg but I know that it can be great in adding stability and strength that can carry over into my squat. 
  I know there’s a lot of great exercises out there that people hate doing but you can reap great benefits from. 
  So what are some excercices you guys don’t necessarily enjoy or look forward to doing but know can be very impactful?


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2019)

Abs

10charac


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 28, 2019)

the squat and leg day


----------



## automatondan (Mar 28, 2019)

Bench. Dispite having a 47" chest (I only weigh 205-210), I absolutely SUCK at bench. I've got super long limbs and have to move the weight a mile in the bench. That plus, some rotator issues makes benching my least favorite day of the week. Thank God for decent genetics...


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Bench. Dispite having a 47" chest (I only weigh 205-210), I absolutely SUCK at bench. I've got super long limbs and have to move the weight a mile in the bench. That plus, some rotator issues makes benching my least favorite day of the week. Thank God for decent genetics...



I'm with ya man on the long limb thing, arms anyway, and shoulder issues, but I've modified over the years with bench to execute it with little to no discomfort. Leg days suck after knee replacement 8 years ago, I used to enjoy leg day up until then, now I just go through the motions with little weight, and enthusiasm.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 28, 2019)

Anything leg related. Too many knee injuries makes walking painful, let alone squatting


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2019)

Anything where you do one side at a time versus all at once... Not sure if that makes sense. 

Example: dumbbell row versus barbell row. Takes twice as long to do the dumbbell.


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anything where you do one side at a time versus all at once... Not sure if that makes sense.
> 
> Example: dumbbell row versus barbell row. Takes twice as long to do the dumbbell.



It makes complete sense. There’s even a Word for it


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2019)

Hack Squats.

Everyone raves about them, but the hack squat machine that my gym has makes my knees feel like they're going to explode.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Jump roping(cardio) and barbell snatch(lift).


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2019)

Does an air squat hovering over a public toilet count? Asking for the ladies.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 28, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Does an air squat hovering over a public toilet count? Asking for the ladies.



I call that “Static Training” LMAO!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2019)

Not a fan of doing curls.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 28, 2019)

All of them.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 28, 2019)

curls......


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 28, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Hack Squats.
> 
> Everyone raves about them, but the hack squat machine that my gym has makes my knees feel like they're going to explode.



Definitely agree on that


----------



## snake (Mar 28, 2019)

Running. It gets me in the best shape for 4 months and then the worse shape there after. I actually loath every step.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 28, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anything where you do one side at a time versus all at once... Not sure if that makes sense.
> 
> Example: dumbbell row versus barbell row. Takes twice as long to do the dumbbell.



Exactly just like the split squat. Anything unilateral does take forever which makes it a bit more grueling.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2019)

Yoga.............


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 28, 2019)

Heavy high rep RDLs. Nothing can replace them and nothing can make you dread sitting down on the toilet quite as much.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2019)

Dtownry said:


> Heavy high rep RDLs. Nothing can replace them and nothing can make you dread sitting down on the toilet quite as much.



Or pop a hamstring. Happened to me twice, I'm done with them.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 28, 2019)

Walking Lunges


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2019)

Kegals.

10char


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 28, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Not a fan of doing curls.



i always feel like a giant douche doing curls. I don’t know why that is because I can do decent weight with great form.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 28, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I'm with ya man on the long limb thing, arms anyway, and shoulder issues, but I've modified over the years with bench to execute it with little to no discomfort. Leg days suck after knee replacement 8 years ago, I used to enjoy leg day up until then, now I just go through the motions with little weight, and enthusiasm.



What kind of modifications did you do that helped Stone?


----------



## Elivo (Mar 28, 2019)

Leg day...all of it


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 28, 2019)

Squatting - I hate every goddamned minute of it but since revisiting/rebuilding my squat over the last 6 months I've noticed a huge difference in my legs and overall thickness.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Curls and cardio


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Curls and cardio



lol....I'm not going to lie....I hated fuuuucking curls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdog (Mar 28, 2019)

barbell curls and skull crushers... hate them both!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> *Anything where you do one side at a time versus all at once.*.. Not sure if that makes sense.
> 
> Example: dumbbell row versus barbell row. Takes twice as long to do the dumbbell.



Lmfao..........think we've talked about this as that's my major issue........................................................................unless its what I like 6-8 reps!!


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lol....I'm not going to lie....I hated fuuuucking curls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm not going to lie either............I do them about once every 2 months.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 28, 2019)

Glute ham raises. Despise them but they’re so beneficial.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 28, 2019)

deads.....cuz they kill my back for a solid week.  

I do them every 10 days so i can recover with my arthritis now days


----------



## Jada (Mar 28, 2019)

I hate dips and abs


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2019)

automatondan said:


> What kind of modifications did you do that helped Stone?



Do you own a bone saw? Have ether? I’ll help.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> Do you own a bone saw? Have ether? I’ll help.



I do actually. Multiple.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I do actually. Multiple.



We’ll aim for an GaDawg reach. You’ll be benching 405 in no time after about a year of PT.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> We’ll aim for an GaDawg reach. You’ll be benching 405 in no time after about a year of PT.




One of my arms is 7" longer than the other.  Make sure your surgery is similar.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 29, 2019)

All of them...


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

I really dont like doing abs.  That's probably my least favorite.  

Not sure I have any exercises I hate but Im never enthused about arm day.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 29, 2019)

Any leg exercise. If I go all out, I feel like shit the rest of the day.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 29, 2019)

Extremely heavy ass squats for reps ...except afterwards I love them...or isolated biceps and and that fancy bs


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 29, 2019)

Squats, bulgarian split squats, good mornings, hip thrust.  I guess im just a basic bro


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

you guys are breaking my heart when you say squats. Squats are beautiful! that feeling of having a loaded bar on your back is incredibly satisfying..


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 29, 2019)

Seeker said:


> you guys are breaking my heart when you say squats. Squats are beautiful! that feeling of having a loaded bar on your back is incredibly satisfying..



I feel that way about deadlift lol


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Just finished drop sets with Dumbbell Curls!! I officially Hate them!!!

Max


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 30, 2019)

Cardio the day after I workout legs.  I need to do it, or the DOMS will be quite painful two days later, but man does doing cardio suck the next day after a killer leg workout.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 30, 2019)

Ya I guess we could all just agree that we hate cardio in general.


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2019)

I hate when FD forces me to do my Kegel exercises. 

Long, long ago.....
Me: holy shit, WTF is that?!? 
Chinese girl: She is hungry


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 30, 2019)

Fookin' front squats. I love back squats. Front squats, been doing 'em fer years and I still hate 'em.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 30, 2019)

Jin said:


> I hate when FD forces me to do my Kegel exercises.



It gets awkward when you ask for a spot.


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> It gets awkward when you ask for a spot.



There is never awkwardness between me and FD unless we catch eye contact.


----------

